# Sennheiser G2 EW 100 vs. Shure SLX



## mbenonis (Jul 20, 2004)

Has anyone played with the Shure SLX series wireless and/or the Sennheiser Evolution G2 100 series wireless? If so, can you please describe your opinion of them and which one you prefer (if you've used both)?


----------



## wemeck (Feb 23, 2005)

Well I am just starting to dive into the deeper world of live sound. So I asked a good friend and mentor of mine, Dave Levit. He is a professional sound engineer and a great teacher Below you will find his response to your question. Hope it helps.


Dave Levit said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> As always I have used both quite a bit and have an opinion on both products. They both have their strong points and depending on who is using them and the application will dictate what you need to buy. Here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


----------



## mbenonis (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for getting that thorough response to the question! We've had the Shure SLX's for about six months now, they're worked well for us. The only problem I've had with them is with long-range reception from the stage to the booth. Moving the receivers backstage cleared this issue up.

Btw wemeck, did I double-post this thread a long time ago, or did you split it? If it was the former, could you combine the two threads please? Thanks!

Other thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/ftopict-1227.html


----------



## wemeck (Feb 24, 2005)

mbenonis said:


> Thanks for getting that thorough response to the question! We've had the Shure SLX's for about six months now, they're worked well for us. The only problem I've had with them is with long-range reception from the stage to the booth. Moving the receivers backstage cleared this issue up.
> 
> Btw wemeck, did I double-post this thread a long time ago, or did you split it? If it was the former, could you combine the two threads please? Thanks!
> 
> Other thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/ftopict-1227.html



I found it under the unanswered tab. i wil let Dave know though.


----------

